# i feel bad for the fish in my 100gallon.... now with pics



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

green terrors layed eggs and now they have hundreds of little squirmers

even my big oscar backs down to them



pics/video to come


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrat.... 
hope your Gt baby can live,,,,,


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

awesome! can't wait to see them.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

If you want the fry to live, your going to have to remove them. They will be gobbled in no time. 

I would syphon them out into a bucket while they are still wrigglers, or they wont group up very well.


----------

